# How long before the Shot goes off with Back Tension Release?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Nearly everyone has a different timing. Some have even gone so far as to have someone time them over hundreds of arrows and determine their optimum.

Neither quick or slow execution is wrong if it works for you and gives you a smooth shot. 9 - 15 seconds seems a little long, but mostly because of the fatigue factor. 

If you are interested in speeding it up, I'd recommend work on the blank bale. You can focus your mind completely on the operation of your release and the follow through.

The clicker works for some and not for others. One professional told me 4 years ago that he hated clickers on his hinge releases. Then last year I saw him and he had switched to the clicker and loved it. If it works for you, use it, if not don't. However, if you try it without the clicker use a string bow so you don't punch yourself. 

Allen


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Use the clicker as a checkpoint to begin execution. In other words don't get all focused on the X and then click. Draw to anchor, click...now begin immersing yourself in the shot process. The clicker is used so you have a consistent starting point to get the shot off IMO.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

slicer said:


> Use the clicker as a checkpoint to begin execution. In other words don't get all focused on the X and then click. Draw to anchor, click...now begin immersing yourself in the shot process. The clicker is used so you have a consistent starting point to get the shot off IMO.


Exactly!!! If you are getting to full draw, aiming and THEN pulling to the clicker...you have wasted a bunch of time and created fatigue. Get to the clicker as quickly as possible then start your aiming process. And yes, 9-15 seconds is a little long. There are great shooters that execute the shot in that time frame, but they are few and far between.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

OK, I will give it a try. That should shorten the process and help with the fatigue. Thanks


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

slicer said:


> Use the clicker as a checkpoint to begin execution. In other words don't get all focused on the X and then click. Draw to anchor, click...now begin immersing yourself in the shot process. The clicker is used so you have a consistent starting point to get the shot off IMO.


OK yes this makes a huge difference. My shots are going off quicker now before I get tired. Thanks for catching that for me.


----------

